# Kenzie's Comparision pic!



## kenzie_kutie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! I weighed myself recently and found out i'm at 295, closer to my 300 goal!  so i thought i'd take a pic and see if i can tell a difference  hope you like it... 

View attachment bigger.JPG


----------



## BODzillamale (Jan 18, 2007)

You look great!
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 18, 2007)

A difference? No, not really, but you look fabulous


----------



## mikedertrommler (Jan 18, 2007)

absolutely stunning gorgeous- talk to you soon!


----------



## Aireman (Jan 18, 2007)

Viva le Diferance(excuse the poor french) Yes! There definatly is a differance! And, you look Hot:wubu: in both pictures!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2007)

I see the difference- you are bigger in the hips and thighs- looks like booty too  

Beautiful Lady


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah...I can see the difference, though you're stunning in both pics.


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

Awww I love this pic  its adorable!


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 18, 2007)

Very nice. I can see the difference in the belly, hips and thighs.


----------



## tjw1971 (Jan 18, 2007)

The extra 15lbs. are an improvement on an already awesome-looking body, I think! (It gives a little more roundness to the belly roll - which looks great!)

:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jan 18, 2007)

can't tell if you're any bigger, but you look smilier.

of course, you make me smilier too!  

you're definitely very very cute! :smitten:


----------



## SouthTXBBWLover (Jan 18, 2007)

I just love the new belly it looks so soft and warm

Just absolutely gorgeous

later girl:smitten:


----------



## fasub (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh you look delightful...may we have some more:wubu:


----------



## montuemon (Jan 19, 2007)

thats about 5 lbs a month right? So by this time next year you'll be about 355 if you keep it up


----------



## Logan494 (Jan 19, 2007)

cute before and cute after  but now there's even more cuteness


----------



## GPL (Jan 20, 2007)

Such a sexy woman you are!
The extra pounds really show off; even your hair has grown 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2007)

So cute, so hot.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 20, 2007)

gorgeous! can't thank you enough :eat2:


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jan 21, 2007)

best comparison pic ! Ever


----------



## Biggie2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lookin good...you gonna stop at 300? Or are you still intending to expand?


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Jan 21, 2007)

Biggie2 said:


> Lookin good...you gonna stop at 300? Or are you still intending to expand?



I wanna get bigger, thats just a short term goal.... lol. long term i wouldnt mind putting on 50-100 more.


----------



## GPL (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats some incredible news, Kenzie!
Can you imagine how hot you will look like with 100lbs more than now? You would definately look way too hot to handle, my dear!:smitten: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 21, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> I wanna get bigger, thats just a short term goal.... lol. long term i wouldnt mind putting on 50-100 more.



yes please! :smitten:


----------



## scudmissilez (Jan 24, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> Hey everyone! I weighed myself recently and found out i'm at 295, closer to my 300 goal!  so i thought i'd take a pic and see if i can tell a difference  hope you like it...



I see it in the boobs, upper belly, and hips.......DAAAAMN WOMAN!! HOT!!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 25, 2007)

Do use a favor and learn the move your finger a millimeter to the left, shut off your caps, and then shut off your computer.

Are you spending all day fucking around on the computer because you were suspended from school, where the authority there would not tolerate your hate? 

Oh, and I love the angry, red emoticon...because we couldn't tell how disgusted you were with Kenzie's body. Really put the finishing touch on your ineffective, boorish little pissyfit.

What a santicimonious fuck.

And it's not us that is wrong with America. It is you, your hate, and all those who think like you do. It gives me particular pleasure every time you hatemongers come to my university, and my friends and I rise up in solidarity, confront your hatred, and run your scared asses off campus.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

This is probably one of the WORST attempts at trolling that I have ever seen. No style beyond what a preteen could do... sad.

Go back to your cave and learn to determine gender.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

And people wonder why I hand out coat hangers at pro-life rallies.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't quote trolls, guys - just makes it harder for mods to clean up their mess.


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Don't quote trolls, guys - just makes it harder for mods to clean up their mess.



*Sorry, Carrie. *


----------



## Carrie (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> Sorry, Carrie.



Don't quote me, either. I'm not quotable. 

(Just kiddin' - take back yer apology, cuteness, not needed. :kiss2: )


----------



## Mini (Jan 25, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Don't quote me, either. I'm not quotable.
> 
> (Just kiddin' - take back yer apology, cuteness, not needed. :kiss2: )



Just for that I'm increasing the font size and bolding it. That's the kind of man I am: Irrational and gigantic.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 25, 2007)

Mini said:


> That's the kind of man I am: Irrational and gigantic.



And _that_ is precisely why the ladies are in love you, Mini.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 25, 2007)

They're not Pro-Life, Mini. They've offocially changed their name to PRO-COATHANGER.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2007)

To our beloved mods,







Sincerely, Blackjack


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

so beautiful now and then :wubu: 

thanks cutie for sharing :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Jan 27, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Don't quote trolls, guys - just makes it harder for mods to clean up their mess.



Dumb question prolly, but what are trolls and what are mods???


----------



## Mini (Jan 27, 2007)

kenzie_kutie said:


> Dumb question prolly, but what are trolls and what are mods???



Trolls = Stupid children with nothing better to do than spam message boards with silly prattle. They try to be offensive but usually fail due to sucking at everything.

Mods = Board moderators.


----------



## mikenbri299 (Feb 5, 2007)

you are definatly beautiful!:eat2: Keep trying to reach your goal


love mike


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah someone said it already I have to agree before cute after even cuter


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Jul 19, 2007)

Getting back to the topic at hand, the extra 15lbs is most noticable in your hips and thighs. I can't tell about your butt without a booty pic, but your belly looks the same. And your face looks even more adorable.


----------



## stillblessed23 (Jul 19, 2007)

Mini said:


> And people wonder why I hand out coat hangers at pro-life rallies.



lol I probably shouldn't have laughed as hard as I did at this response but I sooo got a visualization in my head. I can so agree sometimes Mini my aunt tells her daughter that she is the poster child for abortion all the time.


On the positive front. I can definitely tell the difference Kenzie. Your weight is going right to your azz lol. It looks great I am so jealous!!! I wish I had an azz, I have more like a dunk instead of a bu dunka dunk lol, maybe it's the poutine hmmm.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2007)

Mini said:


> Just for that I'm increasing the font size and bolding it. That's the kind of man I am: Irrational and gigantic.



I love Mini so much.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations on being so close to your goal. I could certainly see the difference, but YOUR smile says that YOU can feel it and that's what really makes the pic. Seeing fat and happy people just makes me happy too.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2007)

This thread is SIX MONTHS OLD.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 19, 2007)

Kenzie 
You look really nice its nice to see a woman who is not afraid to gain weight and despite what her family thinks because I know my family would have a heart attack if I let myself go like that


----------



## karl1980 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great pics. Big and nice women are the best thing in the world.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

karl1980 said:


> Great pics. Big and nice women are the best thing in the world.



What is this, a one year anniversary of the last time someone posted on this thread? You're off by 4 days...

I wonder if Kenzie got down to 190 like she wanted to


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm just impressed that guy waded through a year of archives just to post two sentences.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> This thread is SIX MONTHS OLD.



Noob.
It says 2007, not 2008.
It's ONE YEAR and SIX MONTHS old.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 15, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Noob.
> It says 2007, not 2008.
> It's ONE YEAR and SIX MONTHS old.



Ultra N00B, he posted that a year ago. 

I heart old threads.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 15, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Ultra N00B, he posted that a year ago.



Listen, you!!








































:blush:
:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2008)

my god it's like a time vortex in here
note to self: be back in a year to post the same thing.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 16, 2008)

Man, I can't wait until that "Transformers" movie comes out!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 16, 2008)

Great photos and all, but does anyone know what happened to Kelligril??


----------



## furious styles (Jul 16, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Great photos and all, but does anyone know what happened to Kelligril??



Last I heard she had gastric bypass and now works as an insurance agent somewhere in Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Great photos and all, but does anyone know what happened to Kelligril??



I heard she moved to Parts Unknown next door to Betsy


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought I read here that she recently opened a restaurant chain.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 16, 2008)

Whatever happned to gellikrrl?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 16, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I thought I read here that she recently opened a restaurant chain.



I hear it's great but I CANNOT fucking find it!


----------



## Mr. Mcneal (Jul 17, 2008)

You truly are gorgeous, thought you should know, :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2008)

Who? Waxy? The person who resurrected the year-old thread? The person that resurrected the thread that year? Or the OP who is NOT HERE ANYMORE BECAUSE SHE GOT SICK OF BEING FAT (apparently)?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2008)

I think he means all of us,


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2008)

oh is that it, what a beautiful sentiment
R
T
F
T
!
READ THE FUCKING THREAD
POSTING WITH ONE HAND NOT FUCKING ENCOURAGED


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 17, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> I hear it's great but I CANNOT fucking find it!



I've tried Google Maps, Google Earth, plain old Google and even Booble.com and still can't find the damn place!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've tried Google Maps, Google Earth, plain old Google and even Booble.com and still can't find the damn place!


I'm not surprised. You're in the wrong Dimension...


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 17, 2008)

Dude, where is Kenzie. I want to know. Super serious kay.


Hahahahaha...I just found this thread.


----------



## ???? (Jul 17, 2008)

I told you all she was a scared fatty. they are the worst kind too.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2008)

???? said:


> I told you all she was a scared fatty. they are the worst kind too.



why thank you Mystery Man......


----------



## ???? (Jul 17, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> why thank you Mystery Man......



your welcome:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not surprised. You're in the wrong Dimension...



I tried the 5th Dimension also, but still no luck


----------



## Skyseer (Jul 18, 2008)

kenzie_kutie said:


> Hey everyone! I weighed myself recently and found out i'm at 295, closer to my 300 goal!  so i thought i'd take a pic and see if i can tell a difference  hope you like it...




You seem more focused. :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

???? said:


> I told you all she was a scared fatty. they are the worst kind too.




¿¿¿¿


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 18, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I tried the 5th Dimension also, but still no luck



This photo makes me so happy


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 18, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> This photo makes me so happy



Wow, knowing I made someone happy makes me happy. I may just have to post this occurrence in The Positive Thread.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy happy happy.

(This thread should have been dead a year ago. Why is there not an automatic lock on threads after 6 months?)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2008)

that gave me a good laugh ..and since i can't rep you anymore for a while, you getta lil post here telling you how cute you are hehe



Waxwing said:


> I hear it's great but I CANNOT fucking find it!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 20, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Happy happy happy.
> 
> (This thread should have been dead a year ago. Why is there not an automatic lock on threads after 6 months?)



Maybe because an intense hatred of people posting on old threads isn't as universal as you believe it to be?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd imagine that now is as good a time as any to give a gamer's review of _Overlord: Raising Hell_ for the Playstation 3. In this virtual parody of Lord of the Rings, you play a sadistic evil king looking to retake his lands and return to the good ol' days of torturing peasants and razing their homes. Assisting in this carnage is a small army of goblins, all of which are ready to carry your orders. 

I've only just begun playing it yesterday, but it's definitely one of the better games out there for the PS3 and to be an evil son of a bitch in a video game on top of being one in real life is definitely a lot of fun.

And the goblins just never get old!


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2008)

*I played that briefly on Xbox 360 while on a sojourn in MA. 
Then, shortly after, I went back to Rock Band and GTA IV.

This was before I discovered WoW.

*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

This explains your recent silence...


----------



## rustydog7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow! You look great. I think there may be room for a little more than 300 though. Love ya Pete.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 21, 2008)

mango said:


> *I played that briefly on Xbox 360 while on a sojourn in MA.
> Then, shortly after, I went back to Rock Band and GTA IV.
> 
> This was before I discovered WoW.
> ...



World of Warcrap has since been completely removed from my computer. The Dimensions guild we had eventually just turned into Dims Chat (including all the petty, junior high school bullshit that comes along with it), everything beyond level 60 becomes a chore rather quickly, and I honestly enjoy the fast-paced action that you'll find in a PS3 game like Devil May Cry 4 and Overlord.

I may return to Warcrap when the Lich King expansion comes out, but as of now, Sony lays claim to my immortal soul.


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 21, 2008)

Kenzie : You look great at any weight! However I noticed that your boobs are getting alittle bigger . I also noticed that your belly is starting to expand and your hips are starting to really grow sideways. I like a woman with alot of cushion.It definitely looks like you have alot more junk in your trunk at 295 lbs.:eat2:


----------



## bigirlover (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you realize that this thread is a year old?! She quit being a model, she quit gaining and maybe even being a BBw!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 25, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> World of Warcrap has since been completely removed from my computer. The Dimensions guild we had eventually just turned into Dims Chat (including all the petty, junior high school bullshit that comes along with it), everything beyond level 60 becomes a chore rather quickly, and I honestly enjoy the fast-paced action that you'll find in a PS3 game like Devil May Cry 4 and Overlord.
> 
> I may return to Warcrap when the Lich King expansion comes out, but as of now, Sony lays claim to my immortal soul.



Best way to stop something, never start...good thing I never started playing the game...especially if dim chatters ruined everything again.


----------



## sfldaddy (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG I wish we could get together!!!


----------



## vermillion (Aug 19, 2008)

you are absolutely the tannest girl i have ever seen


----------



## davoid23 (Aug 19, 2008)

You can deffinately tell! Don't stop at 300 though, your tum' will be a perfect one, you can see the shape forming etc. Keep up the good work! 

(P.S - Nice Hair!)


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 20, 2008)

davoid23 said:


> You can deffinately tell! Don't stop at 300 though, your tum' will be a perfect one, you can see the shape forming etc. Keep up the good work!
> 
> (P.S - Nice Hair!)



You should read the posts before posting, she's not gaining anymore and hasn't been seen in gawd knows how long.


----------



## imfree (Aug 20, 2008)

This would be a great one to close (hint, hint).


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 22, 2008)

She's been gone over a year now. Can we just let this thread die?


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2008)

keeep eatting.:eat2::kiss2:


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> keeep eatting.:eat2::kiss2:



uhhhh h can someone tell this nooblet that this thread is over 18 farking months old!! She is gone and not comming back so Please stop Bumping it. Thank ya.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> uhhhh h can someone tell this nooblet that this thread is over 18 farking months old!! She is gone and not comming back so Please stop Bumping it. Thank ya.



well whether or Not this thread is Old i Masturbate To the pictures.


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 30, 2008)

troubadours said:


> well whether or Not this thread is Old i Masturbate To the pictures.



Im Frankly Disgusted That You Would Feel The Need To Mention Your Henous Acts On This Forum I Have Already Altered The State Marshals Office For My State (Southern By Birth, South Carolina By The Grace Of God Lets Go SC Gamecocks) And I Am Sure That They Will be Interested In What I Have To Say About These ILLEGAL Posts M ods Please Lock This Thread I Am Going To Go Yell At My Dog To Get Out My Anger. Peace:eat1:


----------



## fat_elf (Aug 31, 2008)

Bump! Bwahahahahahahaha!
Yeah, she's hot.


----------



## fachad (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't believe how some people can say, "well on someone your/my size, you don't even see the gained/lost 15 lbs."

It makes a HUGE difference, and she looks much better at the higher weight - much thicker, squisher thighs; bigger, more defined tummy - just all over nicer.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

fachad said:


> I can't believe how some people can say, "well on someone your/my size, you don't even see the gained/lost 15 lbs."
> 
> It makes a HUGE difference, and she looks much better at the higher weight - much thicker, squisher thighs; bigger, more defined tummy - just all over nicer.



let

the

thread

DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 3, 2008)

fachad said:


> I can't believe how some people can say, "well on someone your/my size, you don't even see the gained/lost 15 lbs."
> 
> It makes a HUGE difference, and she looks much better at the higher weight - much thicker, squisher thighs; bigger, more defined tummy - just all over nicer.



I can't believe you dug this thread up...yet again.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yeah, why is this thread not closed? The girl left the scene ages ago, and it's not like there's academic discussion going on here.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 4, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Yeah, why is this thread not closed? The girl left the scene ages ago, and it's not like there's academic discussion going on here.



We don't close threads just because of a lack of academic discussion. Probably for the best, or we'd be closing an awful lot of threads.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Kenzie 
Looking good girl keep up the good work


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 28, 2008)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hi Kenzie
> Looking good girl keep up the good work



ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

:huh: :blink: :doh:


----------



## rachidi54 (Dec 18, 2008)

i just cliked on it when i saw this thread on the first page forum, i din't know it was soooo old.
But i never knew that Kenzie was one of the members, she 's damn soooo HOT.
i prefer her when she's fatter, Awesome !
Soory for posting this, i know now the thread would be still on here......but it's not me who started lol


----------



## panhype (Dec 18, 2008)

I see...

We need a NEW Kelligrl thread


----------

